# Huffman model 90 Whizzer



## JKT (Jun 25, 2018)

I just got this Huffman 1948 "Model 90"  built specifically for the Whizzer motor kits.. it needs a few parts and some work, the spring on the fork needs to be turned around, from what I've seen its backwards.. but basically what's there looks to be in good overall shape.. good factory fenders with factory cut outs on the rear.. heavy spoke wheels front and back with the New Departure WD brake still on the front.. there's not much information to be found about these "Model 90s" and there seem to be very few of them found.. I will pick it up Sunday.. any thoughts or info would be great on this one !! John


----------



## mason_man (Jun 25, 2018)

NICE!!!
The pic you posted would be 1946 to 1947 Whizzer Model H motor, tank, controls, and belt guard.
Yours would have to be after May of 1948. It Sports all the things of the whizzer j motor. Beautiful!
Congratulations

Ray


----------



## whizzerbug (Jun 26, 2018)

never new Huffman made them, even has the ND front brake,i had one made buy roadmaster but sold it ,great score


----------



## JKT (Jun 26, 2018)

Thank you both !! there seems to be very little known about these elusive Models …


----------



## markivpedalpusher (Jun 26, 2018)

Great find, your going to be envied by all the Huffman boys and girls.


----------



## whizzer_motorbike_fan (Jun 26, 2018)

Cool find!!


----------



## JKT (Jul 22, 2018)

here are before and after photo's of how it looked before and after changing the fork yoke to the correct Huffman yoke and also finding the correct chain guard like the one in the original advertisement ..


----------



## Chiptosser (Aug 1, 2018)

Cool!    Is this 24" or 26"   
Something else to watch for.


----------



## JKT (Aug 1, 2018)

Chiptosser said:


> Cool!    Is this 24" or 26"
> Something else to watch for.



its a 26"... not an easy one to find.. I can only find about 3 or 4 anywhere on the internet .. the guy that had this one didn't really know what he had.. he thought it was a Monark…


----------



## Huffman1947 (Sep 24, 2018)

Very nice find!  I have one in original paint too with a 700 series motor on it.  I'll try to post a picture soon.


----------



## Huffman1947 (Sep 25, 2018)

Here is a photo.


----------

